# Nikon Archers choice



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I gave a Nikon Rangefinder. It does NOT compensate for angles. As I get more comfortable with different angles and shooting longer ranges ( I have only been back at bow hunting for a few years now) I am contemplating getting the new Nikon that adjusts the range depending upon the angle you are aiming/shooting at.

Does anyone use this particular model or have another that the would reccommend?
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was messing around with the new "angle" range finders. To let you know unless you are hunting out of a 40' + treestand....don't spend the extra money IMO.

Because what I found out.....while playing with them. The yardage is only 1-3 yards difference.


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

I just bought a Nikon Riflemaster 550. It is just like the archers choice, except that it ranges out to 550 yds. The archers choice only goes to 100. Not that i bow hunt out to 100 yds but i am also a rifle hunter, so for a little bit more money i can use it for everything. They both have the angle compensation. Just my 2 cents.

-Sioux


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree that it's not worth it. If your stand is 15' high, then at 5 yds the shot would be 7 yds , at 15 yds, it's 15.8, and at 25 yds, it's 25.5 Basically at most shooting yardages, don't worry about it. Who said you'd never use geometry again!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree. I tried one a couple years ago when they were a lot more expensive and I took it back because the distance from my tree stands was basically the same as from the ground. But now they're not so expensive so why not get the added feature. I would go with the one that goes out to 500+ yards though. The close distance ranging is the same for both of them and the rifle model is only a few dollars more.


----------

